# Wiregrass Beekeepers Association classes



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

2012 Beginning Beekeeping Course

Feb. 28, Mar. 6, 13, 20,

Field Day March 31

The course is free, and designed to supply a novice beekeeper with all the information needed to take a colony from it’s inception through its first year. We only ask that you be interested in beekeeping. The class is free, and open to all who are interested in beekeeping.

The classroom sessions will be held at the Houston County Farm Center (corner of Ross Clark Circle and Rt. 53 (Cottonwood Rd)), and start at 7 pm and run for about 2 hours. The field session will start at noon at Landmark Park on US 431. Because we will be working with active colonies, people coming to Landmark will need their beekeeping protective gear.


This is in Dothan, Al.


----------

